# German blue ram and water flow rate



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

I have before but there were also plenty of places in each of their territories that allowed them to get out of the way of water flow, whether it be behind some driftwood or plants, or even in a little cave.


----------



## rpsp07 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have never went quite that high, (20 gph/gal) I have been in the 15 gph/gal area before without many issues though. 

I agree with ngrubich, if they have a place they can get out of the current, you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## themountain (Oct 20, 2014)

Insomnia said:


> My planted tank right now has about 600gph flow rate (Eheim 2215 + powerhead) for a 30 gallon planted tank.


 Why ??

Thats way to much...not only for a Dwarf cichlid:confused1:


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

Yea, 20x turnover per hour is a bit much. In most FW planted tanks, I've seen turnover rates below 8-9x per hour. What size powerhead are you using?

And what is the rating on the EHEIM? You will lose some GPH from the advertised rates depending on the height of the filter relative to the tank, so that's something else to keep in mind.


----------

